# Members: Win Free Kegs!



## wcbprez (25/6/07)

*Alles Brewens-Peepers:*

A special mid-year membership drive is now on. Sign up on or before August 13th for only $25 and you can enter a raffle to win 3 kegs and 25 Kg of malt!

If you are already a member, and if you sign up the most new members during this drive, you will receive 1 keg for free!

*
Membership has its privileges:*
Network with other Homebrewers to expand your knowledge
Meet and talk with local Craftbrewers and industry professionals
Participate in group activities such as equipment evaluation
Participate in bulk purchases of ingredients and equipment
Quarterly Club Competitions
Annual brewery tours and dinners
And much, much, more!
The Club meets every second Monday at the Rivervale Community Centre at the corners of Francisco and Surrey Streets in Rivervale at 7:30. The meetings typically have a formal discussion on activities, a presentation by a guest speaker, and an informal tasting.

To join now or for more information, email your details to: brian[email protected] or [email protected] 

*Calendar of Events:*

*July 9th * 7:30 pm, Rivervale Community Centre. Regular monthly meeting hosted by brewer Dean McLeod of Colonial Brewing, in Margaret River: 2-time AIBA Champion Small Brewery. 

*Topic: * Beer faults: Sensory evaluation and strategies for prevention in the brew house.

As a former homebrewer, Dean will take us through a tasting of samples of common faults and reveal the secrets to solve these problems. $5 for members, guests $10.

*July 26th* 7:00 pm, Presidents Dinner at the Gala Restaurant in Applecross. A 3-course meal with some beer provided but bring along your own special beers to share. A members-only event with partners invited. Numbers will be strictly limited to 30 people, so book now! $40 pp.

*August 13th * TBA: meeting may take place at a brewery

*Notes:*
Mid Year Membership: Good for the remainder of the calendar year. Annual membership is $50
Raffle for kegs: Raffle tickets are $10 each for members and members only


----------



## randyrob (25/6/07)

hmm...interesting idea. you've got my attention!

is the malt kirin by any chance?

Rob.


----------



## wcbprez (26/6/07)

Correction: We meet every second Monday of each Month. 

That way the beer can mature properly between meetings B)


----------



## wcbprez (26/6/07)

Kirin Malt based on Matilda Bay Specs. Good stuff.

Hopefully this will be helpful:

Malt Analysis Report
Test Protocol: EBC
Moisture	3.7%
Total Nitrogen 1.39%
Total Protein	8.7%
Soluble Nitrogen EBC 0.67%
Colour 4.5 EBC
Extract EBC Fine (dry basis) 82.7%
Extract EBC Coarse (dry basis) 81.5%
Extract Diff (dry basis) 1.2 %
Kolbach Index 48.5 %
Beta-glucan EBC 180 mg/L
Diastatic Power	84 IoB
Viscosity 1.51 cP
Odour / Appearance pass


----------



## sinkas (22/7/07)

So who is heading to the Presidents dinner this coming Sat? By all accounts, the cooking at this resaurant is bloody excellent.


----------



## ausdb (23/7/07)

sinkas said:


> So who is heading to the Presidents dinner this coming Sat? By all accounts, the cooking at this resaurant is bloody excellent.




Sinkas, what calendar are you using as mine says that July 26 is a Thursday??

"The WCB beer dinner is on July 26th at 7pm at the Gala Restaurant in Applecross (22 Kearns Crescent)"


----------



## mika (23/7/07)

A 2008 calendar for July the 26th to be on a Saturday. Or a 2003 works as well, so does 2014....


----------



## big d (23/7/07)

Flying out early Friday so unfortunately i will have to miss it.Sounds like a good night.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## sinkas (23/7/07)

Sorry,
I gues it is thursday,
sickie on friday for anyone?


----------



## Goat (23/7/07)

sinkas said:


> Sorry,
> I gues it is thursday,
> sickie on friday for anyone?



Yep - I'm going. 

Though I thought it was Friday :blink:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/7/07)

I'll be there, but started a new job so chucking a sickie might not be a good idea.


----------



## kook (23/7/07)

I'll be there too


----------



## facter (23/7/07)

Been meaning to get down to a meeting for ages now. I'll be coming along to my first meeting on the 13th .. i'll purchase my membership on the night (if not next week somehow?)


Maybe I'll bring along some of my rum oak porter for you guys to try...


----------



## Goat (23/7/07)

facter said:


> Been meaning to get down to a meeting for ages now. I'll be coming along to my first meeting on the 13th .. i'll purchase my membership on the night (if not next week somehow?)
> Maybe I'll bring along some of my rum oak porter for you guys to try...



great news Facter - I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## wcbprez (23/7/07)

Just a quick update.

We are good to go for Thursday night. I'm working with the chef to sort out the pairings and will publish the menu tomorrow and will be different from the WABA menu. Basically it will be a 4 course meal with beers served with each course. WABA brewers have kindly (and accidentally?) donated 15 beers from 9 different WA breweries. 

There are still plenty of seats so book now! Numbers for catering close tomorrow at noon.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/7/07)

facter said:


> Been meaning to get down to a meeting for ages now. I'll be coming along to my first meeting on the 13th .. i'll purchase my membership on the night (if not next week somehow?)
> Maybe I'll bring along some of my rum oak porter for you guys to try...




Hi Facter, be sure to come and see me on the night so that I can sign you up.
_hehehehe_


----------



## sinkas (24/7/07)

Brian,
I hope that suckling pork dish is on the menu, bloody amazing!


----------



## wcbprez (25/7/07)

Thanks for the RSVP's. We'll have a table for 20 setup in the back for us. There was enough left over beer from the WABA dinner to have more than a taste with this menu. 15 beers from 9 different WA breweries! But feel free to bring a beer to share if you like. Gala has also graciously made this a 5 course meal at the same price! While some of the dishes appear to be similar to the WABA dinner, a few changes have been made. Unfortunately, no suckling pig, but braised beef shank! Should be interesting.

Menu:

Canaps / Tapas

Ham & smoked Bean Tart

Herring on Kipfler Potato Salad

Welsh Rabbit

Gage Roads Pils, Jarrah Jacks Best Bitter, Little Creatures Rogers


pan-fried Cod And Snow Pea Risotto

with Fete Beer Crust and crisp Bacon

Feral White, Matilda Bay Redback, Billabong Wheat


Slow cooked Quail in Mexican Mole Sauce

Gage Roads Lager, Little Creatures Pale Ale, Matilda Bay Dogbolter


Braised Beef Shank with roasted Barley and Vegetables

served with a rich dark Jus and Celeriac Froth

Gage Roads IPA, Billabong Porter, Bootleg Raging Bull


Bread & Butter Pudding with Ginger Beer soaked Sultanas

and Stout Chocolate Sorbet

Ironbark Debilitator and Cherry Ale, Matso's Ginger Beer


----------



## ausdb (25/7/07)

Looks fantastic

Won't be getting to work to early on Friday


----------



## Goat (27/7/07)

I had a great night at the dinner - thanks for organising it Brian, well done ! It was a nice change on the usual WCB functions - not that I'm against standing around a barbie of course.

The food was fantastic and there were some interesting combinations with the beers. My favourite would have to be the Dogbolter and the Quail with Mole (chocolate and chilli - not the animal) sauce.

I think the best beer of the night was a ring-in brought by Sinkas . I can't remember the name of it (it was something clever, in french), but it was a sensational IIPA with the hops leaping out of the glass. It really left a lot of the micro/commercial offerings in its wake ! Nice work Case !


----------



## sinkas (30/7/07)

Another quick thanks to Brian for putting this together. great food. Pity a few more locals couldnt make it.
Thanks also to Kook for alowing us to sample Murray's Anniversary Ale
Hope this is the start of an annual event.


----------



## brendanos (21/8/07)

So who won the kegs?

Also, any updates on upcoming WCB meetings/events?

I'm still not a member, but I've decided I'm going to call in sick (i work evenings) next time there's a meeting.


----------



## ausdb (21/8/07)

brendanos said:


> So who won the kegs?
> 
> Also, any updates on upcoming WCB meetings/events?
> 
> I'm still not a member, but I've decided I'm going to call in sick (i work evenings) next time there's a meeting.


Redneck Brewer (Colin) won the 3 kegs, plus we owe him some malt as well. I managed to score the extra keg for signing up all those new Iron brewers B) 

Next meeting is 10 September at Rivervale community centre, it is a competition night and the theme for the night is Lagers.

The WA beer comp is 16th Feb, I will put up the entry form on the post for it tomorrow.

There is Freo tour trip planned for late September


----------

